# Derealization the release of DMT in your brain?



## matticus (Apr 5, 2009)

So I have this hypothesis that derealization is related to trace amounts of DMT being released in your brain while awake.

If you are not aware of what DMT is, it's the molecule that is released in our brain at night which creates our dreams, it is present in nearly every plant and can easily be extracted and used as a hallucinogen.

When I first experienced derealization, I:

1) Couldn't control it
2) Didn't want it

Now, I can achieve this dream like state with enough focus, and after doing research online, I think I may have made a breakthrough in derealization research.

The gland which produces DMT in the brain is the pineal gland.

In meditation, one of the so called "chakras" that can be accessed is the universal crown chakra, which is located at the pineal gland in your brain. Once this area can is accessed, a dream-like state is produced coupled with a fuzzy, numb feeling in your brain that may spread throughout your body.

My hypothesis is that there is stimulation in the pineal gland while awake, possibly a release of DMT, that may confuse you into thinking you are dreaming.

I know most of you here do not want this feeling, but it has become a part of who I am. Without it, life seems empty. With it, while I may feel unmotivated in the sense that worldly possessions and our societal values are unimportant to me, that may not be a bad thing. I look at it in a sense of enlightenment, something many people try to achieve their entire lives and cannot reach.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Interesting hypothesis - I have read a little about DMT and I could see where you are going with this. Last I had read though DMT's connection to dreams were purely speculative - has there been further evidence of this?

I can also control my DP/DR to a certain extent - actually I am pretty good at inducing it, but pretty bad at getting rid of it. However, I am the exact opposite of you in that I am only comfortable when not feeling DP/DR.

I have to disagree that it is a form of enlightenment. I think that is an illusion. Much like drug users claim to be enlightened as a result of their drug use, but can never actually say what truths they are so enlightened about. I think enlightenment in the true sense is the opposite of DP - it involves truly being connected to and a part of reality. More of a feeling 'one' with everything in reality including the self, as opposed to feeling detached from it.

However - if you are comfortable living with your DP/DR then that is great. The only thing wrong with DP/DR is that it is too uncomfortable for most people to live with. I am surprised you are able to induce a state of DP and comfort simultaneously, but if you can do it and be happy with it that is all that matters.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Theories are fan-tiddly-astic, but, until you cite an fMRI or PET study, this is an unsubstantiated one.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

I posted this on another thread; it's worth repeating, I think.
My personal experience suggests to me that there is a connection between circadian rythm disorder and DD.
I have a skewed sleep-wake cycle. I can fall asleep naturally at 4 - 6 a.m WITHOUT any sleep aid; and I feel much more refreshed and grounded upon awakening. I know because I worked shift. All my adolescent life I had night-time insomnia. So, no, the skew was always there.

My theory is that DD is the result of that physiological's clock 'saying', during the day- "YOU SHOULD BE SLEEPING"! :? 
I think my day should start in the p.m.(not at all practical, now.)

I think that matticus may be on to something. ?Que piensa?


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

I posted this on another thread; it's worth repeating, i think.
My personal experience suggests to me that there is a connection between circadian rythm disorder and DD.
I have a skewed sleep-wake cycle. I can fall asleep naturally at 4 - 6 a.m WITHOUT any sleep aid; and I feel much more refreshed and grounded. I know because I worked shift. All my adolescent life I had night-time insomnia.
My theory is that DD is the result of that physiological's clock 'saying', during the day- "YOU SHOULD BE SLEEPING"!
I think my day should start in the p.m.(not at all practical, now.)


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

that's really interesting sleepwalker. i read what you wrote on the other thread and i feel a bit the same. especially my psychological clock saying "YOU SHOULD BE SLEEPING". what's odd though is, if i go to bed early, i feel great and refreshed in the morning, all the way up to noon or 1 sometimes. but after that, it goes downhill until evening/nighttime. if i were to let my body fall asleep without a sleep aid i would probably fall soundly and deeply asleep anywhere between 6-8 am. granted, adderall is pretty much throwing off my schedule anyway but i've always had this odd body clock that hates the afternoon time.


----------



## ryanweatherby (Mar 10, 2009)

Instead of typing out a huge post, im just gonna completely repeat, and agree with what peachyderanged said.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

> So I have this hypothesis that derealization is related to trace amounts of DMT being released in your brain while awake.


Possible, but you'd still need to explain why:

1. DP/DR occurs so commonly alongside anxiety and depression. Why should it be more common among people with other mental health symptoms, if it's simply the case that there's a pineal gland malfunction?
2. Why are there no hallucinations present, when this is what DMT produces (as opposed to simply a feeling of being in a dreamlike state)? 
3. What was cause this to happen in the first place?

Ultimately, you'd need to test for DMT in people suffering from this to see if there's abnormality (if such a test could be done). Otherwise it'll have to remain speculation. My hunch is that this is probably more of a mental health/neurotransmitter problem than a malfunction in the pineal gland.



> My theory is that DD is the result of that physiological's clock 'saying', during the day- "YOU SHOULD BE SLEEPING"! :?
> I think my day should start in the p.m.(not at all practical, now.)


Again, not impossible, but how could the circadian rhythm be thrown out like this? It's normally triggered by melatonin, which is in turn triggered by exposure to sunlight. What's causing it to go wrong?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes there should be a test for DMT but if it's only in very minute quantities in the blood it may be hard to detect. Also it may be released only in the brain and doesn't show up in the blood. But it does seem to make some sense. The release of DMT by the pineal gland to make a panic situation feel unreal and "dreamy", as a way to make it less scary, could be the brain's way of coping with stress. Only that the pineal gland got "stuck" while releasing the DMT and continues to do so causing this dream state to be non-stop. Just a thought. :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe you're on to something. Afterall, the first thing I say to describe DP when people ask is 'like being on a permanent bad acid trip.'


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

It was only this then presumably any substance that inhibited DMT release (or brought existing levels down) would act as a sigular 'cure' for DP/R.

I don't think it will be that simple, but DMT may br implicated. If there's one thing to learn it's that the human brain is pretty damned complex.

Ive been up all night (which seems to support Sleepwalkers idea) and i'd like to say before i go to sleep;

I'd like (not yet available):
Neuropeptide Y analogue substance << mentioned in a recent New Scientist article as well as Dr. Simeons book
Anticannabinoids

Id also like to try:
DHEA
Naloxone
Naltrexone


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

You could very well be onto something..

as i watch this documentary on a case study they did with people on dmt...

i feel dp is a form of awakening.. a *process* of awakening..not the ultimate stage! so for however long it lasts.. for some it may be 1 year others maybe their whole life..

but the release of dmt could have something to do with it.. as this is what brings on spiritual awakening and mystical/spiritual experiences.

here is the documentary... you can watch all the parts on you tube..


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

A big problem DP people have, is they search too hard for the miracle answer to their problems and overlook the most obvious ones.

I think you'll find there are many much more likely candidates that can fuck with your brain than DMT: Cortisol, Adrenaline, Noradrenaline etc

Just because you feel a bit like you're tripping doesn't mean your brain is releasing psychotropic substances into your body. People hallucinate when they're simply deprived of sleep long enough. When your brain gets tired and the stress hormones get flowing, your brain chemistry gets majorly disturbed and your perception is particularly sensitive to these changes.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

If DP/DR is caused by a faulty gland and DMT then evidence from those that recovered suggests it will fix itself with positive thinking, healthy eating and exercise. Specialised medication seems a waste when it can be righted by a better lifestyle. Plus inhibiting DMT would be very dangerous if DMT is the reason people dream.


----------



## UniversalShape1 (Nov 22, 2010)

dmt is a pretty powerful chemical that's all i have to say about that


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Monkeydust said:


> Possible, but you'd still need to explain why:
> 
> 1. DP/DR occurs so commonly alongside anxiety and depression. Why should it be more common among people with other mental health symptoms, if it's simply the case that there's a pineal gland malfunction?
> 2. Why are there no hallucinations present, when this is what DMT produces (as opposed to simply a feeling of being in a dreamlike state)?
> ...


"Why are there no hallucinations present"

Who says there aren't.

Cool theory. Maybe we produce more DMT cause of DP. But like he said why arent we tripping hard? DMT is always in the brain, when you are awake its in low quantities, maybe DP/DR is being hyper aware of the effect DMT has on our mind and how the world looks to us and thats why it feels unreal and looks like a dream.


----------



## dpisntsobad (Feb 8, 2012)

I've smoked DMT before i had DP 
but what are your feeling about smoking it with Dp 
will it make DP more worse?


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

matticus said:


> So I have this hypothesis that derealization is related to trace amounts of DMT being released in your brain while awake.
> 
> If you are not aware of what DMT is, it's the molecule that is released in our brain at night which creates our dreams, it is present in nearly every plant and can easily be extracted and used as a hallucinogen.
> 
> ...


I did the analysis, and I have the DMT were elevated. My doctor told me that my derealization is why. You awake with sleep mechanisms activated. The schizophrenic patients also have high levels of DMT. Certain antipsychotics which have the property of inhibiting the DMT. For example the DMT agonist is 5-HT 2a and atypical antipsychotics are antagonists of these receptors.


----------

